# Schwarze Würmer in der pumpe



## mchoppla (23. Aug. 2009)

hi Leute ich habe da ein Problem bei mir im Teich is in der pumpe und an stellen wo fließendes Wasser is schwarze __ Würmer.... Es sind 100 auf einander;((

Weis bitte jemand ein rat?? Und wie ich die wieder weg bekomme ob es da irgendwelche mittel gibt?? Thx


Hier mal ein foto https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ch.de/xf/attachments/52634&stc=1&d=1251044721


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwarze  Würmer in der pumpe*

Hi, 

das sind die Larven der Kriebelmücke. Sind immer nur in der Strömung zu finden (1a Fischfutter)

MfG Frank


----------



## mchoppla (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwarze  Würmer in der pumpe*

Danke für die antwort^^ Aber sie verstopfen alles kann man da was gegen tun?


----------



## mchoppla (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwarze  Würmer in der pumpe*

hat keiner ne atnwort was ich gegen sie machen kann weil sie verstopfen ja alles leider;( ????


----------



## Klaus-dieter (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwarze  Würmer in der pumpe*

Hallo

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das selbe Problem mit den Würmchen.
Hat denn keiner eine Lösung um die Tierchen los zu weden?


----------



## Olli.P (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwarze  Würmer in der pumpe*

Hi,

da wird wohl nur raus holen und von Hand reinigen helfen........... 

Das ist nun mal Natur pur..............


----------



## Klaus-dieter (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwarze  Würmer in der pumpe*

In der Pumpe habe ich die Würmer nicht gerade. Die sammeln sich nur im Bachlauf, sieht eben nicht so toll aus.:?

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.


----------

